# A few of my turnings



## steve bellinger (Feb 25, 2012)

As i'm new to this forum thought i'd go ahead and show a few of my most recent turnings. The tea pot i made for my mom in PA.
[attachment=2234]
[attachment=2236]
[attachment=2237]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2012)

Exquisite work Steve. What is the size of the form on the bottom, and is it lidded?


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> As i'm new to this forum thought i'd go ahead and show a few of my most recent turnings. The tea pot i made for my mom in PA.



Beautiful work. I'm looking forward to the time when I have enough practice to do work that fine.


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 25, 2012)

[attachment=2238]


Kevin said:


> Exquisite work Steve. What is the size of the form on the bottom, and is it lidded?


Thanks guys. Kevin that bottom hollow form is about 5" wide by 5 3/4 tall. to the top of the finial is 9 3/4" tall and made of maple.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2012)

What are the other two species? I have a hard time deciding which one I would _liberate _if I were your neighbor. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 25, 2012)

That is some beautiful work there!


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> What are the other two species? I have a hard time deciding which one I would _liberate _if I were your neighbor.
> 
> 
> .


Kevin the tea pot is gum burl with walnut handle and spout. The other is maple burl with dyed holly finial. The maple burl one is in FL as it was given to a old high school friend my wife met back up with on Facebook. So i guess if you were my neighbor you would have to steal the one on the bottom.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice work indeed! I especially like your delicate finials.


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks all for the warm welcome


----------



## JMC (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 26, 2012)

Beauty, Steve...:clapping:

How's about a primer on turning finials..?

p


----------

